
Magic Leap – How It All Began - swamp40
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSwXlQcou0
======
ColinWright
From Wikipedia[0]:

Magic Leap ...

    
    
      ... working on a head-mounted virtual retinal
      display which superimposes 3D computer-generated
      imagery over real world objects, by projecting a
      digital light field into the user's eye
    
      ... raised $1.4 billion from a list of investors
      including Google and China's Alibaba Group.
    
      ... estimated ... worth $4.5 billion.
    
      ... has not released a product to the market.
    

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Leap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Leap)

------
DonHopkins
Tragic Leap

